# Does anyone know what i have?



## svines (Dec 18, 2014)

I acquired this wood stove insert with no paper work. The tags on the back are barely readable. I can read 202 for the model and 1064 for the serial# and that's it. The blower chamber comes out over the corners of the top.


----------



## begreen (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like a Quaker Morovian.
https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/quaker-stove-company/


----------



## svines (Dec 19, 2014)

begreen said:


> Looks like a Quaker Morovian.
> https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/quaker-stove-company/


 
WOW was that quick! Thanks so much. Now i can try and find a owners and install manual. A lot easier with this info. Thanks again.


----------



## svines (Jan 16, 2015)

Now that i know i have a Quaker Moravian, Does anyone know if this is supose to have damper box or anything on top of it? I have a square outlet on the top and 2 angle rails on the side of the openning? Was it designed to work without a damper? If anyone can give me a picture of the top of theirs, it would be much apreciated. Thanks, Steve


----------



## begreen (Jan 16, 2015)

It was designed to be a slammer install with no connection to the chimney and sealed at the surround. My understanding is that his type of install is no longer legal. The stove needs to be connected to a liner. This means installing a square to round adapter on it to adapt to round liner. No damper is put on the liner as it would be inaccessible behind the surround.


----------



## ryjen (Jan 16, 2015)

"slammer" installs are not "illegal" in NC. Had I purchased a new stove (Was considering a Buck 91) the selling location was going to install it as a "slammer".


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2015)

ryjen said:


> "slammer" installs are not "illegal" in NC. Had I purchased a new stove (Was considering a Buck 91) the selling location was going to install it as a "slammer".


I just did a search and nfpa211 is accepted code in nc so yes slammers are against code in nc.  A direct connect would be to code but not advisable


----------



## coaly (Jan 16, 2015)

bholler said:


> I just did a search and nfpa211 is accepted code in nc so yes slammers are against code in nc.  A direct connect would be to code but not advisable



Installation of Inserts without direct connection to a liner is not illegal IF the appliance is UL Listed.

12.5.5.1  (1) thru (7) gives the criteria including direct connection requiring the same size flue as outlet of appliance, HOWEVER;

12.4.5.2
Listed fireplace accessories shall be permitted to use
a masonry fireplace flue in accordance with their listing.


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2015)

coaly said:


> Installation of Inserts without direct connection to a liner is not illegal IF the appliance is UL Listed.


Yes but the appliance still needs to be connected to the bottom of the existing liner.  Which is why i said direct connects are to code.  But in the real world there is no way to really seal the stub of pipe that is run into the bottom of that liner so it is not a good solution.




coaly said:


> Listed fireplace accessories shall be permitted to use
> a masonry fireplace flue in accordance with their listing.


An insert is not a fireplace accessory it is a heating appliance they are classified differently


----------



## ryjen (Jan 16, 2015)

My guess is that it wouldn't matter if they aren't getting permits, and when someone with no knowledge...such as myself....is shopping for an insert we don't know that installation would need permit and inspection.There are 2 important things here. 1: I didn't purchase from them  2: I now know better.


Just feel sorry for those who have and who will be buying from that place.


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2015)

ryjen said:


> There are 2 important things here. 1: I didn't purchase from them 2: I now know better.


good it is a shame that there are pros out there doing stuff like that it gives us all a bad name.  I have to say in many areas including ours permits are not required for installs but they still need to be done to code whether they will be inspected or not.


----------



## svines (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you all for the great info. I've decided to leave it to the pro's and hire some one." admitting you can't do something is half the battle " is what my wife said.


----------



## coaly (Jan 24, 2015)

My wife tells me that too. I just don't listen .


----------



## ryjen (Jan 26, 2015)

wait, GI Joe cartoon PSA always said: "Knowing is half the battle".
My whole childhood was a lie?


----------

